# need help with non freeze wall hydrant



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Can some one identify make and maybe parts for stem


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

No answers yet


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I thought Woodford but it is backwards.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I thought Woodford but it is backwards.


Beat me to it. Backwards?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok what you guys talking about back wards Abby other ideas i really need the help


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Def not wood ford. The stem is way different. It looks old as shiot. Do you have a pic of the handle?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

JUST PUT A NEW FROST FREE HOSE BIB FAUCET, 

AND BE DONE WITH THE JOB THAT'S WHAT THEY DO IN THE NORTH

COUNTRY, I HAVE CHANGED OUT DOZEN,S :thumbup:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

They got eight not working i really don't want to go that route


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Wade???


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Almost looks like a Woodford model 25.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Almost looks like a Woodford model 25.


Pure junk! I like the 17c but the one u posted are crap! People turning too tight will cut into ball seat and get trapped on other side of seat.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Pure junk! I like the 17c but the one u posted are crap! People turning too tight will cut into ball seat and get trapped on other side of seat.


Thats why I like them ! lol
Or HO will try to repair them self and not knowing it has a left hand thread will really bugger it up.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Try sending your pics to Zurn. If its not theirs they may be able to steer you in the right direction. Hope it helps.

Email: [email protected]


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like a Watts hy-420 to me.

http://www.wattscanada.ca/pages/_products_details.asp?catId=1162&parCat=2008&pid=1307&ref=2


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Did u try scratching the paint off for a brand name ?? You can't just rebuild. New Bibb washer. Does it have a seat. If u pull it and find a match then maybe that will tell u the brand !!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes on paint i can't find a name any where


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

It is defiantly the watts. They sell a repair kit if all the metal is still good.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok. Here's on no match tho 

Already talked with revenge. No match


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

TX is that your pic or revenge's?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Mine can u guess it with out reading the nut ?? Lol. I've never heard of this brand. It looked the same till I opened it up. Still u never know


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

No i cant guess the brand. But I looks to me like a mild temperature hydrant.
Where I work i never see 6" frost free's


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Check this out. Im still confident you got a watts revenge.

http://www.nyrpcorp.com/p/27901/watts-hydrant-part-hy-420-cia


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rombo said:


> No i cant guess the brand. But I looks to me like a mild temperature hydrant.
> Where I work i never see 6" frost free's


Lol. It's in west tx. 25 here this morning and. That's cold. I've seen it in single digits maybe a few times in my life !!!


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Sure does look like an old wade


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Lol. It's in west tx. 25 here this morning and. That's cold. I've seen it in single digits maybe a few times in my life !!!


Oh what a p


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

rombo said:


> Check this out. Im still confident you got a watts revenge.
> 
> http://www.nyrpcorp.com/p/27901/watts-hydrant-part-hy-420-cia


Wholy smokes !
$202 for a repair kit, how much is a new one ?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Check this out. Its a PDF file.
http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...YQFjAC&usg=AFQjCNFx_YosLK6o9YgnV-9VgSfBUZUIbQ

It shows pics of different parts from the major manufacturers.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Wholy smokes !
> $202 fo a repair kis, how much is a new one ?


$202 is defiantly high. Just first site i found with pic. 
I put a few watts in a job last fall. If I remember correctly around $500 for a vandal-proof lock box 18" integral vacuum breaker.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

post a pic of the head nut holding the stem in.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here's a PDF. Check it out. 

http://vdcspecialtyplumbingparts.com/uploads/108/991/Hydrants.pdf#page5


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

looks like this one. This is from the file getinit linked to.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Looks like the nut off the Clayton mark


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

sure does , what does yours look like on the inside of the nut?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i think its a josam i might be wron but that is a hit in the direction, the stem i showed is a a replacment stem i have the original in the tuck


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

revenge said:


> i think its a josam i might be wron but that is a hit in the direction, the stem i showed is a a replacment stem i have the original in the tuck


I have been trying to remember that name josam all day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


----------

